# CEBU | Dusit Princess Cebu | 120m | 30 fl | T/O



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

Location: Logarta Avenue and Kaohsiung Street, Cebu
Purpose: Hotel












> *Dusit expands its reach in the Philippines to Cebu*
> 
> Continuing its aggressive expansion in the Asian region, Dusit International announces the addition of a new property in Cebu, set to join in the company's Philippines flagship Dusit Thani Manila in 2018.
> 
> ...





diehardbisdak said:


> location: that fenced lot
> 
> [url=https://flic.kr/p/uBj12L]Blue Hour by XXXX XXXXXXXX, on Flickr[/url]


Update: 3 Dec 2015


slimer said:


>


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

Update


diehardbisdak said:


> as of today...25-April-2016
> source: view from Bayfront Hotel.... by Alan Villalba, on Flickr


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

Updates


diehardbisdak said:


> *...as of today!*
> 
> source: @Nestor Febiar FB


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

It's now U/C


slimer said:


> 12.06.16


----------



## diehardbisdak (Aug 15, 2006)

source: @Caloy Ramirez FB


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

Late update photos


diehardbisdak said:


> *January 2017 photos*
> source: @DUSIT International Condotel FB


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

28 May 2017


slerz said:


> 5-28-17


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

19 September 2017


GradeOne said:


>


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

6 Feb 2018


johnluke said:


>


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

21 Feb 2018


diehardbisdak said:


> pic by me


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

16 March 2018


GradeOne said:


> 3-16-2018


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

19 May 2018


GradeOne said:


> May 19


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

6 October 2018


scraper08 said:


>


----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

*Update
*


johnluke said:


> forensic anthropology jobs in south africa


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

Update



Anton0507 said:


> Hinay ang progress
> 
> mentally strong


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

Update












Anton0507 said:


> .....


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

Anton0507 said:


> ..


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

jimPUNKZ said:


> ..


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

jee1 said:


> ..


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

Anton0507 said:


> ..


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

Anton0507 said:


> ..


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

john luke said:


> ..


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

JY.Lee said:


> ..


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

Anton0507 said:


> ..


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

heartless09 said:


> ..


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

heartless09 said:


> ..


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

heartless09 said:


> ..


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

john luke said:


> 8.30am today












Note the damaged scaffolding was due to the Super Typhoon which devastated much of Cebu City and other surrounding cities and areas in the last couple of days...


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

john luke said:


> ..


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

mabolo.cebu said:


> As of Feb. 20,2022














john luke said:


> ..


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

mabolo.cebu said:


> ..


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

mabolo.cebu said:


> ..


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

heartless09 said:


> ..


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

Anton0507 said:


> ..


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

heartless09 said:


> ..


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

Highrise23 said:


> ..


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

mabolo.cebu said:


> 7


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

john luke said:


> basin magdungan ra ni silag kahuman ani sa SM twin-tower


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

brodix said:


> ..


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

mabolo.cebu said:


> ..


----------

